# Mother's Day buffet, showpiece



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Is there a meaning behind the lotus?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful work.

mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd like to say there is some meaning behind the lotus, but really, I found some petal shaped molds in a dollar store in china town, and I"glued" the petals onto a half sphere made by dipping a water balloon in white chocolate.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Used to do that stuff years ago. There's was a contest as part of the Chicago Restaurant Show back in the 70's, where everybody would do their displays and then the judges would come by and decide the winners.

As far as Mother's Day, I always did a couple ice carvings and a bread Cornucopia, maybe a tallow sculpture or two.

They're always fun to do and helps relieve the monotony of every day food production.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey foodpump,

Really nice display! 

Love the nougatine base too! It was the only part of a display I could actually make use of, afterward!


----------

